# Nato bombing Afghan children



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

You would think with modern liaison and observation methods, spy satellites etc, that NATO could avoid making mistakes like this which will only perpetuate the struggle between the west and the middle east cultures.

<online news>
_NATO aircraft and ground forces attacked insurgents on open ground in the Najrab district of Kapisa, said Brigadier General Carsten Jacobson, a spokesman for NATO's 130,000-strong International Security Assistance Force (ISAF).
*"Following the engagement additional casualties were discovered and these casualties were young Afghans of varying ages*," 

*They were bombed twice while herding sheep in heavy snow and lighting a fire to keep warm, they said.*

"Where were the rights for these children who have been violated? Did they have rights or not? Did they have rights to live as part of the world community?" said Mohammad Tahir Safi, a member of parliament sent by President Hamid Karzai to investigate the air strike.

Karzai's popularity is damaged by civilian deaths and he has repeatedly urged NATO forces to stop killing villagers._ <end>

Now you would think that 8 boys killed , aged from 6 to 14 would have not been herding sheep in heavy snow and trying to light a fire at the same time. Something is fishy here..I suspect that the Taliban deliberately placed them
in harms way to get the Afghan population angry at NATO forces to welcome the Taliban back, to continue their struggle against the west.

I guess in terms of combantants and loose engagement policies, "collateral damage" as the west calls it, is something that both sides engaged in that struggle are willing to accept. 

In spite of 9 years of war there..not much progress there. I'm glad we finally saw the light and pulled out.


----------



## RoR (Jan 18, 2012)

It's such a sad situation. Taliban will use children all the time. If they disagree, they're killed or their families killed. Not much choice there. 

So children (and others) are a threat to troops, but are also victims.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Video surveillance is kept whenever possible in case the Taliban will use human shields, or place bodies. Your speculation on what the west is willing to accept is irrelevant. More innocent people were dying before there was any collateral damage. According to you the people calling the shots are "background functions", so how much can you really know? It's unfortunate that the media doesn't write a more balanced investigation, ever, instead of just sensational statements. Unfortunately there will always be collateral damage in war, especially an asymmetrical one. I speculate the lack of progress to be a mix of sociopolitical and economical agendas, not tactical level mistakes. As usual missing the big picture, but the big picture is just too boring to sell papers.


----------



## Darisha (Feb 11, 2012)

mode3sour said:


> It's unfortunate that the media doesn't write a more balanced investigation, ever, instead of just sensational statements.


Amen brother. Unfortunately sensationalized news is the news that sells, makes money, builds careers. And we're to blame, every last one of us who reads, listens to or views this bullshit we call 'news'. Especially those who believe it all and regurgitate it.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> V *Unfortunately there will always be collateral damage in war, especially an asymmetrical one*. I speculate the lack of progress to be a mix of sociopolitical and economical agendas, not tactical level mistakes. As usual missing the big picture, but the big picture is just too boring to sell papers.


Nice of you put in a military doctrine perspective..it's not your children after all that are blown to smithereens ..welcome back.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice of you to put "feelers vs thinkers" in perspective. You could take a "frugal summer getaway" and see what happens to the rest of the kids, or you could just feel noble with your head in the sand.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> Nice of you to put "feelers vs thinkers" in perspective. You could take a "frugal summer getaway" and see what happens to the rest of the kids, or you could just feel noble with your head in the sand.


Regardless of what you think, I am entitled to my opinion. When I leave this world, at least I can go knowing that I didn't kill or murder to further some political cause, that in the end, will not provide the solution being sought..only a lot of needless death in the process.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

carverman said:


> Regardless of what you think, I am entitled to my opinion.


And so are people who don't agree with your opinion. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Darisha (Feb 11, 2012)

mode3sour said:


> Nice of you to put "feelers vs thinkers" in perspective. You could take a "frugal summer getaway" and see what happens to the rest of the kids, or you could just feel noble with your head in the sand.


Wow, now I am sorry for supporting your comment mode3sour. I won't do it again.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Darisha said:


> Wow, now I am sorry for supporting your comment mode3sour. I won't do it again.


As usual you can save a thousand kids from rape and torture, but people who sit comfortably at home will spit in your face because they heard you killed one "intentionally".


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

darisha any reason why you keep on using the ess aitch eye tee word ?

the media whom you curse don't resort to such juvenile language.

banned in this forum, in fact.


----------

